# Hedgehog moving his butt weird



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So my guy sometimes moves his butt a little weird sometimes, almost as if a human was clenching their butt lol. It is not boy time because he doesnt fully arch his back like boy time. He tends to do it upon waking. 

I figured it was just him adjusting his areas, maybe having to pee or poo. But today when he was doing it his reverse Mohawk was kind of moving too. Is this normal, or should I be concerned?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig does something similar and it's usually because his boy bits are out, but he isn't masturbating, and he just has a little trouble walking normally until it goes back in. Next time he does it, try to see if he's, uh, "exposed."


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

@abbys, I was thinking it had something to do with that as sometimes he does it before peeing. I just thought it was weird that his head quills were moving weird too! lol


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen this with Henry too. I'm no expert but it doesn't concern me. We have a cam on the cage so I've watched a ton of his "normal nightly behavior" and I've seen him do that often.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Sklock65 and abbys, seems its likely normal boy hog behavior. I feel much better!


----------

